# Could you tell me what kind of bantams they are?



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently got three chickens. I have attached a few pictures I took of them. I’ve been told that they are seramas or a game bantam. They would make great yard chickens since the previous owners didn’t handle them, when they had them for pets. So far they have found a corner in the chicken yard to huddle down during the day. At night the two girls go into the chicken house, while the rooster gets into a tree. I’m seriously thinking about getting rid of them. I do not want to take them somewhere to be killed. Please advise me of what I can do with them.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

how long have you had them ?


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

They look like game bantams to me. The hens should be great mothers/broodies. In general game bantams are not very friendly, even when handled. But I have only had them once for about a year. The rooster did get aggressive toward me even though he was so little. Hope that helps. And good luck with them. they might become more friendly over time with treats.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont know bantams but when I have reclusive standards I hand feed treats, pick them up and carry them for about 10 minutes give or take, and do this alot. They eventually get use to me and come running to me like the rest do when I go outside. Good luck. I wouldnt just get rid of them becasue they dont know you yet. As for the boy, just get him down from the tree and put him in the coop, if you cant reach him toss something close to him and scare him down.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Seramas, from Malaysia. The worlds smallest chicken.. I have several myself I inherited from an elderly man in poor health. Some of mine are small, I'd say the size of a pigeon at POL.. I have some smaller that are 16 weeks old, and some that are super tiny that are 12 weeks, they will be the size of a dove at POL.. They are very rare, and very expensive. I've done quite a bit of research since I've got them and I'm excited to try and make the smallest Seramas I can, I have a great start and so do you.. Good luck


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had them almost 2 weeks. The last two nights the rooster finally went into the chicken house. I've treated all of them with the superworms and went crazy for them. I'm trying to have them get used to me coming and going in their yard. The golden one(Momma Specks) comes near but not enough to be touched. The black(Cluck) still hides out. The rooster(Buddy) is in the process of getting used to having a bigger yard to run in and slowly getting used to being within sight.

@ cogburn: If you have hatching eggs, I would be interested when the weather gets a little cooler.

@ TheGarryFarm: I will be emailing you as well about the silkie eggs. Around September.

@ Apyl: I will keep trying with them. The only time I can even catch them is to nearly chase them down or corner them. I've been waiting til they gone into the chicken house to pet them.


----------

